# Nich2440 Salt



## James Smith (Jul 12, 2018)

Post your favorite Nich2440 posts from TKOH forums here. I'll get you started.


----------



## Done (Jul 12, 2018)

I kinda get why Nich doesn't want to post here, but I don't get why he's still posting in that tumbleweed, he's basically only giving ThatDogGuy/Amityville the opportunity to troll his ass.


----------



## Pablo Birmingham (Jul 12, 2018)

The correct answer to the poll is, of course, ponyfucker.

(Hey, ponyfucker)


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (Jul 13, 2018)

He's like the ultimate battered wife. I remember BSV saying one of the big reasons he got so invested in DSP was because of the small community that was nonetheless tight-knit and it felt worthwhile to be a part of it. Well, that sure as fuck isn't the case for Nich here. Why bother, mate? Nobody in that community likes you, they're all toxic as fuck. Phil certainly doesn't like you and disregards every piece of advice you give. I'd feel sorry for you but you're happy to keep going back for more. This isn't like some IRL relationship, it's an online forum for a fat Youtuber with gout. It means nothing, you can leave at literally any time.


----------



## neger psykolog (Jul 13, 2018)

neural said:


> I kinda get why Nich doesn't want to post here



The backstory of why Nich will probably never post here is that long ago someone impersonated him on here and got him doxed. For a long while no one realized it wasn't actually Nich and that kind of stuff is bullshit.

Anyway as punishment for people doing dumb things, Nich's dox will not be posted here.

I kind of feel that both KGhaleon and Nich treat DSP as nothing more than a joke nowadays and they just seem to hang around because of friends they've made within the community. A  month or two ago I think Nich was a lot more serious but once he probably realized that Phil Burnell will never change anything he more or less gave up and fights with amityville-tier autists.


----------



## Stupid Asshole (Jul 13, 2018)

Both of them are stupid for posting there.


----------



## BallBuster (Jul 13, 2018)

Nich is more stupid, simply because he seems like he has some kind of intelligence and is able to form his own pseudo valid opinions. KG is just a lowlife ignoramus who thinks he’s above everyone but is actually more of a CHUD than he realizes.


----------



## Done (Jul 13, 2018)

neger psykolog said:


> The backstory of why Nich will probably never post here is that long ago someone impersonated him on here and got him doxed. For a long while no one realized it wasn't actually Nich and that kind of stuff is bullshit.
> 
> Anyway as punishment for people doing dumb things, Nich's dox will not be posted here.


Yeah I had a vague memory of that exact moment when I typed that.

Adn the, I am not sure Nich deserves the cow treatment, he's one of the few good guys in there IMO and he isn't prone to malicious acts like Kghaleon.



neger psykolog said:


> I kind of feel that both KGhaleon and Nich treat DSP as nothing more than a joke nowadays and they just seem to hang around because of friends they've made within the community. A  month or two ago I think Nich was a lot more serious but once he probably realized that Phil Burnell will never change anything he more or less gave up and fights with amityville-tier autists.


I think they both derive some degree of pleasure of being seen as a "voice of reason" within the tumbleweed community.


----------



## Jmboote (Jul 13, 2018)

Whatever his reason, dude needs to get out of there. And I don't mean the DSP cult. He can watch Phil if he wants (since he's clearly not brainwashed to the point of spamming donations to get daddy's attention or to look powerful). Just get off the forum. It's practically a ghost town, and the only regulars are clowns, anyway.

It's time to abandon the forums, Nich.


----------



## PieceofShet (Jul 14, 2018)

IT IS NOW OFFICIAL. NICH WANTS TO KILL DSP!











DOES NICH KNOW HOW MUCH WORK TO DO THOSE ENDCARDS?


----------



## gaarashatan (Jul 14, 2018)

PieceofShet said:


> IT IS NOW OFFICIAL. NICH WANTS TO KILL DSP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god that picture, had to close my eyes for a second and check myself. its such an impersonation of phil, like its the manifestation of him completely dumbfounded confused but trying to explain something/blame at the same time


----------



## Wing Zero (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey Nich, pro-tip - YOU CAN LEAVE THE FORUMS!


----------



## Daitheflu (Jan 10, 2019)

Well he finally left.
Where did he go to?


----------



## Raven'sChild (Jan 10, 2019)

Daitheflu said:


> Well he finally left.
> Where did he go to?


Tweet him and ask?


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jan 10, 2019)

Daitheflu said:


> Well he finally left.
> Where did he go to?


Probably back to the murder suicide nature trail or some other place he feels like he fits in


----------



## samovski (Jan 11, 2019)

If he stays away I'll be shocked. He's always struck me (pun intended) as a battered spouse. Keeps calling it off but after a while he comes back with hope in his little heart that things will be different. Seems to be a trend with a lot of his viewers, they're all either masochists or sadists. Either like being a bitch or making others there bitches. As much as you can with a few mean words and a ban anyway.


----------

